# Star International School



## albacridhe (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi there, we are moving to Dubai in August and have been trying to find additional information apart from the website about Star International School - Al Twar. If anyone has heard anything (good or bad) I would very much appreciate opinions. Thank you


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

All I have heard is that it is a good school, with mainly British teachers and the children are mainly ESL (English 2nd language)
Sorry, I cant be of more help.


----------



## albacridhe (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for your quick response. The school were VERY helpful when I called them. I just can't get over how hard it is to find school places, waiting lists here we come.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, Im afraid that most schools have waiting lists...but also remember that it is a very transient place, and that although you are arriving others will also be leaving.
Just ring around as many schools as possible, to see what their lists are like.


----------

